# Heat N Glo -- SL550TRS-D does not light



## Don2222 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello

It may be coincidental but after the LP gas tank was filled the fireplace does not light. It did work about a week before when I ran it in one morning.

There is a manual switch on the wall, when it is turned on, it does not light.
I checked the gas valves outside, they seem to be on.
See pics below

Any suggestions?


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, Don. 
Did the tank run completely out? Close every gas shut-off & then open them S-L-O-W-L-Y starting at the tank. 
Did you try bleeding the gas line? The best place to do it is to the left of the valve in pic number 2.
When you throw the wall switch is the igniter sparking at the pilot hood?
If not, is there power to the unit? That can be checked by plugging a lead light into the junction box on the right side of the valve cavity...
Let me know how any of those things work & we'll keep on keepin on...


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 24, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Hi, Don.
> Did the tank run completely out? Close every gas shut-off & then open them S-L-O-W-L-Y starting at the tank.
> Did you try bleeding the gas line? The best place to do it is to the left of the valve in pic number 2.
> When you throw the wall switch is the igniter sparking at the pilot hood?
> ...


Thanks DAKSY
I will check those items and let you know.


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello

Checked it again this morning and took some of the logs out, then some huge real thin pieces of ash in front of the electrodes! LOL

Vacuumed them out and it fired up fine!

Thanks for your help! That list was what I needed to engage my brain to LP gas stove thinking!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 25, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> Checked it again this morning and took some of the logs out, then some huge real thin pieces of ash in front of the electrodes! LOL
> 
> ...


 
Just a TAD different than the Pellet fueled units, huh?


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 25, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Just a TAD different than the Pellet fueled units, huh?



You bet! LOL

Thanks


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 2, 2013)

that drip leg should be closer to the appliance, shouldn't it?
also, there shouldn't be any ashes in a gas unit, maybe old ember material?


----------

